# Iltis jeeps in Gagetown??



## darnoc (2 Mar 2009)

Hey Everyone, 
Do any of you know if there are still Iltis' in Gagetown still in use? If there are how many? and do any of you know if they are heading to auction any time in the near future? Also curious about the Iltis parts? If there are any out there..
Sincerely 
Conrad :yellow:


----------



## deh (2 Mar 2009)

As far as i know the Iltis is completely retired from military service.  As in i haven't seen one around base in forever.  There is usually two or three of them up for sale at a gas station just outside of Fredericton however, PM me if you want directions.

Hope that helps.


----------



## darnoc (2 Mar 2009)

Thanks it does help thanks very much  

Cheers
Conrad


----------



## islandguy (28 Sep 2010)

I believe the reserves on PEI still use them for some exercises.  You see them on the go from time to time.


----------



## chrisf (28 Sep 2010)

I doubt that.


----------



## GrilledLincoln (7 Feb 2011)

As you should the ILTIS is no longer at the 721 Comm Regiment and hasn't been there at all this year.  Can't speak for before June but my guess is there long gone.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Feb 2011)

Perhaps a unit has 1 or 2 for Historical purposes?


----------



## chrisf (11 Feb 2011)

More likely somone bought it surplus and hasn't changed the paint scheme.


----------



## Sigger (11 Feb 2011)

I know in Wainwright they were all sold. You had to buy 3. One in good condition, one barely functional and one NS. I found that humorous.


----------



## Gunner98 (11 Feb 2011)

There are some listed on Kijiji New Brunswick for $5000-6000:  http://newbrunswick.kijiji.ca/f-iltis-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-W0QQCatIdZ174QQKeywordZiltis

There is an older thread on this site on the topic:  forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36417.100


----------



## GrilledLincoln (21 Feb 2011)

There are still two ILTIS Jeeps sitting at PEIR B Squadron not sure what the plan is for them or if they still use them.


----------



## Rheostatic (21 Feb 2011)

> Sigger:
> I know in Wainwright they were all sold. You had to buy 3. One in good condition, one barely functional and one NS. I found that humorous.


 Drive one, save one for spares, sell one for parts (if you have the space)?


----------

